# 600-EX-RT's refurbs in stock again for $373.99



## privatebydesign (Apr 28, 2014)

600's in stock for $373 again, act fast.

http://shop.usa.canon.com/shop/en/catalog/309834?WT.mc_id=C126149


----------



## privatebydesign (Apr 28, 2014)

Wow, that was the fastest sell out I have seen, less than 5 minutes, sorry everybody.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 28, 2014)

The Refurb items sell at a fantastic pace. I also think that some buyers snap up certain items by the dozens to sell on ebay for a profit.


----------

